# Some more pics on pen tooling



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well some of you have asked me to show some of the tools needed for pen turning here are some hope they help. I know when I started out so much info and not really knowing what some were even talking about. I was still blind when I started so here are some of the tools need to get into it.

Note the tool in the drill chuck is a barrel cleaner which cleans the tubes and squares the ends of the blank.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Very GOOD, Glenmore... I'm learning more about this all the time.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very good Glenmore. I use the same end mill. I like the Berea mandrels a lot. They seem to be a little stronger and are not as prone to flex when tightening up the nut on the end. Here is another consideration for a pen finish that is easy as heck to do. Get yourself a can of Deft gloss lacquer - non spray. Fold a paper towell to a small rectangle and dip it into the can and wipe it on the pen blank ( do one at a time) and let it sit for no more than 2 minutes and then take a clean paper towel and wipe off all excess. Then crank up the lathe to a high speed and burnish it in with a piece of brown grocery bag. I do that same process about 3 times and let it dry over night. I do a couple more coats on the next day. Let the lacquer then cure for 5-7 days without handling. You will have a nice finish. The cure time is the hard part.... but lacquer must cure properly to be long lasting and once it is cured it's a nice semi gloss finish that looks good on most wood. That is if you can stand the odor. It will mess with your head. 

I am attaching a pic of a Kingwood Berea Flat Top Rollerball that I used this finish on. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Another most interesting thread Glenmore, there will soon be a lot of pen makers out there. Regarding the instant glue, how much time do you have to get the tube into position before it's too late?


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Corey been thinking of trying some laquer finish to try. Was looking at the spray stuff though. The pen vise that is pictured in the other post I didn't make it I bought it from grizzly. And nice job on that pen tried doing some of them today didn't go very well with that blasted center band. I'll have to turn the blanks of and do them over. Now you know why I make my own blanks 3/4's of the time. And yes I did some stablized blanks. I bought some last year almost put me in the poor house or dog house on how much I was spending some of them buggers aren't cheap. Plus it brought a tear to my eye each time one would blow apart hence another reason why I do my own.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Glen, I use PSI's 15 minute Epoxy, I find that it gives me plenty of time to get the tube in and seems like I get better coverage on the brass tube. Reminds me I need to get some more. 

Spray lacquer will build up a nice finish but you have to do very light coats or you will get those darn runs that will ruin it and if there is much humidity the lacquer will blush and ruin it. My favorite finish is Enduro:
http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=298
There is a sealer and a gloss top coat. It has a short learning curve and turns out well. There are step by step instructions on Ernie's website. 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great pictures Glenmore. I use a lot of lacquer like Corey but use the spray can with light coats. You can spray the light coats about every 20 minutes so I do several at a time. I took a 1 X 4 and put a 12 or so finish nails so far apart at a angle. I hang it from a shelf and put the pen blanks on it. I then spray light coats like I said every 20 minutes. Once I get 3 to 5 light coats on I let it set for a week to cure. Thats just me since I work during the week no problem with the waiting. If I continue to do a lot of pens I am thinking of getting a air brush to spray lacquer. It atomizes it better for a more even coat. The one I saw and watched it being done did a excellent job and looked super. I may get one anyway because this would work on anything such as lidded boxes, mini birdhouses, bowls etc.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

BernieW said:


> Great pictures Glenmore. I use a lot of lacquer like Corey but use the spray can with light coats. You can spray the light coats about every 20 minutes so I do several at a time. I took a 1 X 4 and put a 12 or so finish nails so far apart at a angle. I hang it from a shelf and put the pen blanks on it. I then spray light coats like I said every 20 minutes. Once I get 3 to 5 light coats on I let it set for a week to cure. Thats just me since I work during the week no problem with the waiting. If I continue to do a lot of pens I am thinking of getting a air brush to spray lacquer. It atomizes it better for a more even coat. The one I saw and watched it being done did a excellent job and looked super. I may get one anyway because this would work on anything such as lidded boxes, mini birdhouses, bowls etc.


Well, I will just send my pens out to Goodland then to be sprayed  Sounds like a neat set up Bernie! 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

It is pretty cool and really not that expensive. I think that would work great on your boxes you make. Be pretty neat.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

COOL pics Corey!

Very nice!


----------



## bugnuk (Sep 5, 2007)

ohh yes


----------

